# Your Garden Variety for today!!



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

In the midst of todays chores this "garden variety" happened to end up in the back of my truck......From left to right what are the species?Don't forget about the 2 boards laying on edge next to the sliced log on the left:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: I'm curious to see the answers.I realize how difficult this might be so I'll post the correct answers later.....don't be afraid to take a  guess.....


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, this is just a guess but here goes: Round, 2 rectangles, 4 squares, and 3 rectangles. Am I close?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The longest cant looks like Honey Locust. looks like maybe a couple Pecan on the right. Could be a 100 different speices based on those pictures. But as you say the images lack detail.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

TT,you have one of the species correct but it's not the cant you suggested.The pic's actually turned out better than I thought but this can be trivial.I remember when a piece of wood looked like a piece of wood to me.I couldn't tell the differnce between pine and oak if the name was spray painted nearby.Now that was a long time ago.I don't know much about wood,meaning cell structure,fibrous content and all that scientific stuff.But what I do know about is what it looks like,what it feels like,what it smells like,how my tools react when I cut or mill it.But to this day,I still get surprised when someone brings me a species of something I've worked with a thousand times and it doesn't look anything like what I've ever worked with.Thats not the case here and I don't really have a point either ,other than to tell you ,you are close.Your gonna be real surprised when I tell you what that longest cant is though!!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Marko said:


> Your gonna be real surprised when I tell you what that longest cant is though!!!


That's a dead give-away saying I will be suprised. I know for sure what it is now, but don't want to spoil your contest so I will keep your secret. :laughing:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

*Come on Guys!!!!! I really expected some more creative  answers..TT's answers alone should invoke some more input,and Thanks Kevin for indulging me and my "contest", i wish I could say there was an award ceremony or somethingat the end:yes: :blink:.Answered my own question......thats why not much of a response.......at least I know who my"TRUE BUD'S" are :yes: .*


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, since I talked to Mark this morning PM I could totally kill the thread by just listing what he went after :laughing:. But what fun would that be, and it would be cheating. Instead I will do a mini hijack. This is what showed up in my "garden" this afternoon. Dropped off for free by the road commissioner, they had to cut it down for a drainage project. A couple walnut logs the short one is 24" x 10' and looks to be veneer quality.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, if we're guessing, I'll guess the four on the right (I don't have a clue what the first two are). Starting at the third one - red cedar, persimmon, mulberry, and white oak or possibly burr oak.

Anywhere close??


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

And Daren, I'm not good with bark but are yours red oak?


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes: OK guy's I gotta get some sleep before this thread dies...here's the answer:

From the far left you have a Black Cherry 8/4 sliced log
then the 2 little boards on edge are 4/4 Honey Locust
then the 3 cants are 2 Black Walnuts(surprised TT) and the shorter is Blk.Cherry
then the stack on the far right is Honey Locust.

When TT mentioned Honey Locust I swore you PM'ed him Daren but he said "No" and Daren.....nice hint with those Blk.Walnut logs.nice find too. lucky day for a few of us:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

What kind of trees are they?

My guess would be _wooden_ ones!


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Marko said:


> :yes: :yes: :yes: OK guy's I gotta get some sleep before this thread dies...here's the answer:
> 
> From the far left you have a Black Cherry 8/4 sliced log
> then the 2 little boards on edge are 4/4 Honey Locust
> ...


 
Wow! zero for four - I suck at this game!


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

The only reason I did this was to be involved and see who would get involved.I'm no smarter than I was when I started this thread and I don't expect anyone else to be either.I will admit,it was fun

TS3660 with his geometric guess
TT being partly correct 
Geoguy with his offthewall but for lack of a better word "perfectly wrong" answer.
and Daren,not blowing my cover.Gotta love a guy like that!
If I had alittle more time and it was a little earlier I coulda really kicked it up a notch with a bunch of little pieces scattered across the backyard or just taken a pic of my slab pile and play guess that bark or something,but I didn't want to have to think to hard(the smoke bothers my wife)
Thanks for takin' the leap guys! I had a few laughs and thats what it was all about for me...... Mark


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Let's do it again tomorrow!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> When TT mentioned Honey Locust I swore you PM'ed him Daren but he said "No" and Daren.....nice hint with those Blk.Walnut logs.nice find too. lucky day for a few of us


I don't PM TT much...unless I need species ID help :laughing:. Yea, I reckon we will all do it it again tomorrow, I can't wait.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats the  "Spirit"!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*OK, Marko, you're turn!*

I brought this home yesterday. Can you guess what it is? I know, it's an easy one - but I'm just showin' off my new stack of boards (sorry, camera phone photo isn't the best).


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> ...unless I need species ID help . . . .


Daren. Your nose is getting longer! Like _you_ need help from _me_ on I.D. :laughing:




Geoguy said:


> Can you guess what it is?


Uhhhhhhh . . . . . . . :blink: 



Geoguy said:


> I know, it's an easy one . . .


Uhhhhhhhh . . . . . . 



Geoguy said:


> (sorry, camera phone photo isn't the best).. . .


Uhhhhhhhhhhhh . . . . . :huh:

Uh, do you have any idea how bad that picture is for the intention you posted it? Man if anyone can ID that species from that picture I will accuse them of bribing it out of you. :laughing:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Again, sorry about the photo - here's another one. It's heavy - about all my little truck wanted.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Oops, hit the wrong button and forgot the photo.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh yeah. MUCH better! Dude, are you posting pictures of your truck or the wood - 

GIVE US A CLOSE UP OF THE GRAIN!​


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry, TEX. What, you don't like my truck?

I went out and shot one more photo (sorry, with the same camera phone). But now, I've got a buddy coming over to help me unload and get it up in the attic so I'm done posting for a while.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Now THAT is better. I'm guessing white oak. If I'm right I'll tell everyone what the dead ringer is that gives it away.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

You are so right! What's your secret?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I shouldn't tell but I will. When I looked at the _properties_ to see if you made the common faux pas, and saw the file said "WhiteOak" . . . . I figured it was a safe bet. :laughing: 

Only someone sneaky like Daren or myself would name a file with a specie that was close in appearance but not actually the correct specie, to try and trap someone. :laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:laughing: File name "white oak", elementary my dear Watson :detective:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's one from last week, TexasTimbers can't guess cause he has sawn more of it than I ever will by a long shot (Marko may know too, cause we might have had a discussion about it ?) So you guys are excluded.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

let me take a potshot and call it like i see it


alder!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

One more, just because it is Easter Sunday (that is a hint). This is a tree I mill _alot_ of, it's in my gallery many times (another hint). These are just some live edge slabs. This tree has another name, that is the one I am looking for on this holy day. (not getting religious here, just a piece of trivia for all)


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

rabbit ear?

just a shout..


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

stuart said:


> rabbit ear?


:laughing:, no. Do a Google search...the bunny did not invent Easter.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Oak!!! for Geo!(photos are almost as bad as mine)


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

:whistling2: ok ......

how about [thinking it's something to do with Easter...]


errrrummmm....

bunny cypress:yes: 

What do I win???


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Does it ryhme with BedBug? FedFug? Shmugbug? lugnug?
Cersis canadensis:yes: .... and "Eastern" should be properly placed in front of the part that ryhmes with Hugbug.What do I win...........the wood?:thumbsup: and it is often referred to as the "*Judas Tree*" because it dates back to biblical times.....good one Daren:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Bingo Marko :thumbsup: Judas tree, for the betrayer of Christ, who is said to have hanged himself from such a tree, after which the white flowers turned red with blood or shame. I ain't about religion/politics :no: just trees and thought that was fitting trivia for the day ? 
Just because they grow in your back yard does not mean you should _ever_ stop learning about them.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Just because they grow in your back yard does not mean you should _ever_ stop learning about them.[/quote]

Amen Brotha! Amen:thumbsup: .....my thoughts exactly as I so galliantly led off to find more info.:yes: Good one,we're expecting snow tomorrow but if the weatherchicks wrong lets play again:yes: .


You know,i'll admit at first glance I thought Black Walnut(freshly cut greenish color).....but it didn't add up with the rest of the riddle.Your hints were obvious and led to some good insight.Can always count on you to liven up the place:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

No more guesses on the cant on the mill ? Here is a piece of it ran through the planer.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Good one guys! I'm gonna have to bow out of this thread. I have a tough enough time with the trees in my backyard. I certainly know nothing about Jeruselem trees. I'm not worthy.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh Daren. You're such a sage.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Geoguy said:


> bow


 _"Oh, You're such a sage."

_Hints ? It's pretty much spelled out.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Daren, does this mystery tree bear fruit? Say, like apples or oranges?


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

"TT" I just ate an Orange!!!:yes:

This was supposed to go 3 posts up .............thread grows quicker than I can drink my coffee:laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hey Daren, does this mystery tree bear fruit? Say, like apples or oranges?


Funny you should ask, depending on where you live the answer is yes, both apples and oranges.:shifty: Not very tasty though, eating the fruit would not be very brainy.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren I was just hedging my bets when I chose both as examples.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

why do I feel like I'm being left in the bo "dark"..????


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Daren I was just hedging my bets when I chose both as examples.


Yea, I kinda read that post as a hedge post. Well the frost has finally burned off, if the wind will give me a break today I have some more of that mystery wood to mill.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I just stuffed a bunch of it for making splines, into a box heading to a certain firefighter we have on the forum. Told him last week, (because I have a generous spot for vets/firefighters/medical types) before this thread ever got started _"I'll send you some suprise wood for making splines . . "_

What is it with this wood that we won't mention it by name? :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I also make my spline jigs with this wood. They were made of mahogany for years but I owuld have to buy mahogany. I have 50 lifetimes of free mystery wood and it has ALL the characteristics I need for the spline jigs, with an added bonus. 

You would not believe the percentage of customers who call and email asking me "What kind of wood is this yellow stuff the spline jig is made of? I want some!" I assure you it was no accident when i chose the species for them. :smile:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I might as well show a couple I just dressed out.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well they are not going to wear the new and improved "yellow wood" ones out for sure. I have one of your jigs (pre mystery wood) so I know how they are assembled. You must have alot more powerful air nailer than mine (mines no junker either) to attach the hardboard to the wood we are talking about. I think I tried _once_ to shoot a brad into this wood...I was 15 minutes getting the gun unjammed :furious:.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I didn't go into too many details (for once :laughing: ) but the stapler I referred to would not penetrate it. I ended up using 18ga 3/4" brads. They are thin and short enough not to bend over like the staplers and long brads. They hold quite well enough for the purpose too. 

Sometimes you have to use a pebble to kill Goliath.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey TT,you wouldn't happen to have a soft spot for hippie surfers that ended up stumblin' around the mountains lookin' for wood to cut up wouldya?:smile: actually, check out the PM I just sent cha:yes: ...


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the hints for the osage orange, horse apple, hedge, bodark. Actually, I knew that one but was distracted by the Judas tree. A buddy and I cut some hedge once - he had intentions of making some bows but I doubt that he ever got around to it. I was astounded at how yellow and how HARD it was. He brought two or three boards over and we ran 'em through my planar. Wow, did it make a racket! I'll bet TT goes through plenty of saw blades if he frequently saws that stuff!.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Marko said:


> Hey TT,you wouldn't happen to have a soft spot for hippie surfers that ended up stumblin' around the mountains lookin' for wood to cut up wouldya?


Matter a fact . . I lived the hippie lifestyle for a brief time even after it was already considered persona non grata. I bet i can scruff up a piece of it big enough for the size you need.  



Geoguy said:


> I'll bet TT goes through plenty of saw blades if he frequently saws that stuff!.


It's not as bad as what is percieved by most. I have to replace blades on my sawmill more frequently when I am sawing it all day compared to some other species, but not as bad as you might think. 

My planer teeth will probably need to be turned a little sooner too, but as for now the finish of the boards coming out of it are none the worse for wear and I plane bois d arc frequently. 

When felling it, it will dull your chain noticeably faster than if you're cutting pine etc. but I don't really notice much difference than when I fell Pecan, locust or other hard woods. But nothing like it's reputation compared to other hard woods if yu start out with sharp cutters to begin with. If they are even a little dull starting out, they get dull much faster. If you start out with sharp cutters you will be suprised how much you can cut before noticing you're starting to work a little harder than you were an hour ago.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well see there, Goeguy solved the mystery. Those were cool hints by all :thumbsup:. I milled some more today, crooked as a dogs hind leg, wore me down. I also milled another mystery log, and some walnut. I took pictures of the mystery log for a future round of this. It won't be as fun, osage is called so many things it was easy to play with words.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is the log, it has not seen it's bark for better than 2 years...think it is any good inside ?


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Could it be Locust Honey? er Honey Locust Daren? :yes: it has the color and smoothed skin,and the all too reminiscent sweeps.The Honey Locust round here will slip right outta it's bark too...if thats what it is than I'll put $$$ on the fact it's still good inside:thumbsup: .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> Honey Locust ? I'll put $$$ on the fact it's still good inside:thumbsup: .


No not honey locust, but I'da not put $$$ (gas for the mill ain't cheap) into it if I had not sawn some of these old things before and figured out they can lay for a good while. I am off to cook a steak, I will post pics of the inside later, once I get a belly full.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

how you like your steak, daren???


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been millin like a villian for the past couple hours too. So far I've sliced a sycamore crotch several different ways, a honey locust, and I'm fixin to go out in the yard and pick something I heaven't milled in a while. I don't know what, but I want something different. I'm not filling any orders right now. It's just that I got halfway caught up finally on other stuf and I am playing a little. Millin for fun. Forget the profit that's work. 

I'm burinin daylight better go. Might post a few pics tominght. 

Can't wait to see the inside o that log Daren. I am opening up oild stuff too. Let's comapre pics later.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

stuart said:


> how you like your steak, daren???


Medium rare, a little more rare on a really good cut of meat :chef:. Tonights steak was a ribeye, grocery store bought, not from the butcher so it was not anything to brag about. I cooked it medium with crushed black/red/white pepper and a pinch of salt. Baked potato and a salad with blue cheese dressing. I have a belly full.
My brother lives in Florida now and won't even order a steak (unless he goes to Ruth's Chris ) He said the beef down there is not hardly fit to eat ? He got spoiled up here I guess. He brings up seafood and I throw a 2" thick porterhouse on the grill and we chow.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

yes the steaks down here are lean.... less flavor and somehow less meat.
Best way to cook a thick porterhouse for instance is using the so - called Green Egg smoker.

boy what I kill for a set of wood planks and the green egg for some nice tender juicy foods


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

:detective: Then it's gotta be an Elm:detective:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The "barkless" log in an earlier post. The first picture is after 4 cuts (cut to a cant) A few knots on the top side, not biggy. The grain is OK even with the obvious crook from the picture of the log before I cut into it. Not much wood, about 90 bft in 30 minutes (pictures and all slowed me down, what I won't do for you guys :laughing Some 12"x9' 4/4, a 6/4 and an 8/4. Enough for a little project, dropped off for free by a tree service. _Maybe_ $1 worth of gas and I can cut 6-8 logs like this on one blade before I have to resharpen ($7 when I used to send them out...but now I sharpen them)
So let's recap $1 gas, $1 blade wear and 30 minutes of easy labor (in this case) and I have $180 retail (at my mill...I have seen it online for much more ) wood from a rotten looking old yard tree. And the parts I cut off to make the cant will heat my shop for 3 days.

I think I got off subject. Can anyone ID it ?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Well it cant possibly be walnut. 

I just went to ebay and bought a new camera. i have been taking pictures with mine blind. Literally. The screen got fried when i left it laying out in the sun. I am tired of guessing my menu options. Somehow I have been able to do everything from memory but still it wou ldbe nice to see what i am shooting.\

I took some pictures of the last log I just opened but it was too big to get the slabs off. I'll resume this little post when my new camera comes in. 

Nice lumber Daren.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> :detective: Then it's gotta be an Elm:detective:


What the heck ?, you mean I went to all that trouble of posting more pics. And my story for you to guess before I even showed the inside :laughing:. Yep, Siberian elm, actually an "invasive species". Common yard tree, but makes some decent lumber. Good thing about them too they will lay until a sawyer feels like milling them in the log ,bark all fallen off even setting in the mud. They are thick here, I could usually take them or leave them, but I have a guy who is pretty fond of the stuff so I mill some to keep around. I am starting to like their "patience" for a lack of a better term. Get them, stack them, and mill them "whenever".


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

:laughing: :laughing: Daren,I'm sorry Buddy but I have to confess......you said in an earlier PM from this a.m. that you were going to saw some Osage,Horseapple,crapapple?Bodark and an Elm...... I figured you would say I was "excluded" from the game if that was the elm you were talkin' about...like yesterday when you excluded TT and I.But on another note(god, I can't type fast enough to keep up with my mind :laughing: ) I was studying "Big Tree's" last night and the last tree I read about before fallin' into lalaland was the disease resistant and very hardy "Siberian Elm" Ulmus pumila
After I posted that,I thought "Naw,what are the chances"? I really wished to be a fly on your wall when you read
:detective: it's gotta be an Elm:detective:. I know your a good sport and I didn't mean to push it.....you threw me when you didn't exclude me:smile: .I had one helluva laugh though:thumbsup: Mark


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

For what it's worth Daren......nice lumber:thumbsup: ,it looks very dense.Like it has a sheen to it like some of the denser exotics,Like something you turn and the shaving comes off the gouge in a ribbon like ebony or something like it.Either way,way to go sawing that stuff,it's a pretty nice yield from a log with two sweeps going in opposite directions:thumbsup: :thumbsup: . don't hate me man,I'm sick like that and I couldn't resist:no: :yes: :laughing: Mark


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

those are some killer boards, daren.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

agreed, that's some neat looking wood. i like the osage orange as well. i'm guessing the osage orange is very hard by the comments some were making. how does the elm work?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

aclose said:


> how does the elm work?


Alot easier than osage :laughing: My Dad made this from the same kinda elm a few months ago.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Your father's quite a craftsman.:thumbsup: I like his choice of wood too....

OK Daren......this is actually bitter/sweet for me and i'll explain later but here's the next "Mystery Tree".According I didn't "blow the wind outta the sails" yesterday with your exquisite display of "Siberian Elm":laughing: .It was a "lucky" guess anyway,for the most part :huh: .

Alright,this tree did not yield what it should have(thats a hint).Something beat me to it.(thats another hint,if you know what likes this species).It grows like wildfire here in Western NC.Tough as nails too.....:yes: Have fun, Mark


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

birch!


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

stuart said:


> birch!


No!:thumbdown: good try though,Stu :thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

well I've see a lot of birch in Maine. I kinda thought the pix in question was a biggie birch.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

We are making it too hard on most people with these naked logs. I _usually_ have to see bark, twig,fruit for ID of a log (and still can miss by a mile :laughing. Lumber ID, I like to see face and endgrain. Having said that if carpenter ants ate your log center, I know what it is .
This is fun for us sawyers hopefully someplace in this thread some guys who are not familiar with logs, just lumber, gain a little too. Especially these "junk logs". A guy may be surprised (very pleasantly some times) what he can find laying around. Load it on your trailer and get a sawyer to mill it, bingo for next to nothing you have a nice stack of lumber. Like that elm log I showed, that stack of lumber would have cost a whopping $31.50 for a guy to have milled here. I will sell it cheap for $2 bft ($180 for the stack), but if a guy brings me a log I mill for $.35 bft...I have custom milled $15 bft curly walnut/cherry/maple...it still only costs the customer $.35.
It is kinda about species ID, know what logs will make good lumber, so this is a cool thread in that way.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

:laughing: I don't mind it at all. In fact I edorse this thread


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> Tough as nails too.....:yes:


I happened to have a little thing I built from the same species (and a little white oak) in my gallery. I am a woodhacker, I mean woodworker (?) too not just a sawyer.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

that looks sick, Daren. looks like that thing belong to the secret society..

[don't get me wrong, thou, it's a killer set]


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Who'd a thunk a picture from the back of my pickup truck woulda turned into this............i like it too and appeciate everyone who contributed to keeping it alive.Somewhere in this thread towards the beginning I posted something to the regards that I wasn't any smarter now than when I got started and that has 180'ed on me.I've learned quite abit including some Latin too,thanks to "all" of the contributions to this thread,it has been alot of fun and I actually look forward to see what Daren throws in the mix next.:laughing: 

I had to show this log naked in case Daren had a vendetta for blowing the Sib Elm Mystery Tree.:laughing: 
Log after Log that I sliced today would look like the ants were born in it.I swear I cut one log "cant style" and i did not see one hole ,inclusion or any penetrations anywhere........I sliced a 4/4 slab and the Ants were everywhere.pouring out!Big Black Ants!:gun_bandana: .......the log was eaten from the inside out I tell ya!! Not to mention the slaughter of a family of rodents that were excavating a penthouse in the middle of the same tree.This is not exactly a species that you can knock on the outside to find hollow spots either.Harder than a brick $hi$house too........:yes: 
Nice Patio set Daren,you made that from the new "Mystery species",huh? and White Oak? Very Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

well, by the look of that trunk and being from NC i woulda guessed Cyprus, but that's a softer wood isn't it? 

even though i haven't been actively guessing, i'm enjoying this thread :smile:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Nope....it's not a Cypress.....the file name is incorrect:thumbsup:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

heh, i didn't even think to check the file name :icon_smile: even though you guys had mentioned that earlier. the shape of the trunk just reminded me of the cyprus trees i saw while visiting NC.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

OK guys/gals!!:smile: .Since this thread appears to be at a standstill and "stumped"(pun intended)over the latest "mystery log".....
Honey Locust _Gleditsia Triacanthos L. _Despite it's name the Honey Locust is not a significant "honey" plant.The name derives from the sweet taste of the pulp,which was used for food by the native americans.It can also be fermented to make beer:thumbsup: .A native american legend is that the Thunder Spirit recognized his son by his ability to sit comfortably on locust branches,despite there thorns.OUCH! These can getas long as 3-4"!!!!
Honey Locust produces a high quality,durable wood that polishes well,but the tree does not grow in sufficient #'s to support a bulk industry.It is also used for posts and rails since it lasts in soil and does not rot quickly.In the past the hard thorns of the younger trees were used for nails.:blink: Mark


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

interesting post Marko.
let us know how that Honey Locust Brew turns out :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

aclose said:


> interesting post Marko.
> let us know how that Honey Locust Brew turns out :thumbsup:


you know....I actually plagerized/stole the info from here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey_locust

makes for an interesting read,however there will not be any future updates from me as to how the H&L Lager taste's or how I feel about how long my son can endure the Honey Locust's needles stuck up upon his butt-cheeks:no: ,.......i personally put my faith in the stock of my own grandfathers genes,trust me...my son/sons will be viral, horse of men without the endorsement from Thunder Spirit:yes: .Oh,the bitter/sweet part of that log was the "Carpenter Ants" beat me to it.It was unbelievable how much of this log they inhabited and consumed.I ended up getting one 3"x 8"x 60" and a couple 2"x9"x 8-9' long ,the 2x2's in the pile are from a different log.Notice the big hollowed out area in the middle board.Not only does Honey Locust provide a venue to feed the Ants but it provides housing for them as well .:laughing: Mark


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

hmmm, you can do some pretty neat stuff with 'ant wood'. my dad made me a couple picture frames out of an old redwood post that our front fence was attached to. when he ripped the post into three pieces we found that carpenter ants had taken up residence inside. the picture frame has some pretty neat 'trails' in it :thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

:laughing: well ants have "an art" all to their own


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is todays. One of 2 logs dropped off by the city streets dept., both "Ugly" ?. I can see the heavy curl through the bark (and the obvious burls ) They won't saw out to a big pile...but it will be very unique, highly figured hardwood. It is pouring rain right now. I will post some pictures of the inside later in the week when I mill on them.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Does the city actually give you stuff like that for free.If so why?Do they not know the value,or just don't want to bother.Either way I can't wait to see the inside!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JON BELL said:


> Does the city actually give you stuff like that for free.If so why?Do they not know the value,or just don't want to bother.Either way I can't wait to see the inside!


Yes they give and deliver for free, no they do not know the value...nor do they care. Before I became an "urban logger" they would have just piled it in the country and burned it. :wallbash:

Here are some pictures from my website. This log was headed for the "burnpile", they had it chained to a big endloader heading to the country with it. I stopped them and they delivered it to my yard. (this was early on in my sawmill days, now all logs come by here _first_)










This is the lumber that came out of that log shown above.  If I did not have a sawmill and tried so hard to beat this into their heads that they are wasting perfectly good wood nearly 1000 bft of this stock would have been burned.










It is going on in every city in the country, they throw logs into tub grinders, burn piles, landfills...as waste. 
Ok, I have stepped off my soapbox. I can't wait to see the inside either. It is storming like crazy here right now. Supposed to rain most of the week, I am not sure when I will get to cut into it.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Daren, is there a way to tell by looking at the outside of a tree if it's going to be figured or curly etc..?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

firefighteremt153 said:


> Hey Daren, is there a way to tell by looking at the outside of a tree if it's going to be figured or curly etc..?


I try to specialize in the unusual and have sawn alot of figured wood, so practice is one way. Some trees it is just obvious if you know what to look for #1 indicator is ripples in the bark for curl. "Birdeye" can also be spotted by the trained eye, little "pimples" some times show in the bark. Having said that I still get a surprise every now and again, like on a tree with thick chunky bark it is harder to tell (big oak, big walnut). Your thinner barked trees are easier to tell. But, I still sometimes "have a hunch" just by the shape of the tree. Many sugar maples I had a hunch about were correct, if this makes sense they just looked different. More Coke bottle shaped. I have a link someplace, but it just for maple. 

I went out in the rain (your welcome :laughing and snapped a couple pics. of stuff I have laying around to try to illustrate what I am talking about. You can see the rippled bark on the one, for sure curly lumber underneath. The other is a huge chunk of maple I found in a burn pile (3 way crotch, prolly 600 lbs...wish I had the rest of it man what a tree that would have been $$$ :wallbash I am letting it spalt and the bark is already off...but I could see a few of those pimples through the bark when it still had bark.

I don't know if that helps any or not ? More or less I just "know". Like the tortured logs in the first pictures I posted this morning...didn't take much to figure out they had a little something going on .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

firefighteremt153 said:


> Hey Daren, is there a way to tell by looking at the outside of a tree if it's going to be figured or curly etc..?


This chunk of wood sits on my desk as a constant reminder to "look for those bumpy logs" Both pictures are the same "bump" (burl) one as most guys would see it on a tree the second as I see them . It is the same species as the bumpy logs dropped off this morning :icon_smile:. Notice I have not mentioned the species, this is a guessing game still. But is should be easy, I have mentioned this species plenty before (I find alot of them, always on the lookout for more)


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Those pictures are great!!!Thanks


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

is it a Maple? the answer would either eliminate or include about 100 "other" species:yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> is it a Maple?


No, not maple. It is a small flowering ornamental.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> No, not maple. It is a small flowering ornamental.


:thumbsup: Eastern Red Bud :thumbsup: Cercis canadensis. a small tree up to 30' with a short,often twisted trunk and branches.:yes: I mean I may be wrong, but if I may......the bark has maroon'ish patches that are a dead giveaway.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> :thumbsup: Red Bud:thumbsup:


Correctomundo ! (as Fonzie would say) The lumber is hard and very pretty. The picture stinks of the board because it was dark in the shed and the flash washes out the color. It is similar to cherry in grain and color, except redbud has more mixed colors.
Of course I had to throw the board (8/4 x 8" wide) down on a pile of _some_ of the redbud burls I have collected this winter just to show off :laughing:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I found a picture I had posted earlier here of a scrap of redbud lumber, it shows the grain/color better.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

what do _you_ use the burls for Daren?are they solid as a rock or are there incusions.looks like they would be very solid......like "turkey call" solid........2 weeks into season and I haven't left the yard yet:furious: .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> .looks like they would be very solid......like "turkey call" solid........2 weeks into season and I haven't left the yard yet:furious: .


What size makes a turkey call blank ?


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

i am so jealous...


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> What size makes a turkey call blank ?


:thumbsup: 1"x4"x4" :thumbsup: ,is the minumum blank size to end up with 
13/16"x 3 3/4" round:yes: .Daren,I didn't realize we were talkin' about the "Judas Tree" until after I had posted.....there was something oddly familiar about the log.I was thrown off alittle not knowing some of the characteristics until I looked them up.Then I came across the Maroon'ish colored bark....my point here is,no "inside information" this time:no: ,it was legit.This is a cool thread and I look forward to it.:thumbsup: I don't know how I would feel if I was wrong(probably wouldn't want to play anymore).I'm kidding,I learned more about tree's the past month than I have in my entire 39'ish yrs. of life....thats the motivation,and what drives me to the Google search...


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's a new one! This tree is leaning haphazardly over the backyard and it's dropping volkswagon size branches into "my space".It's indigenous of this area and thrives in the moist river bed of the pasture.It can grow into a massive tree.As the pic's show this one has three stems coming from the stump,I _might_ have to take the one of the left(with alittle persuasion) which is approaching the 30degree mark of lean.Notice the ripples of curl in the base of the stump.There is figure here,above the "cutline" I'm not so sure.The wood from this tree Quartersaws nicely,in fact, I wouldn't cut it any other way.Besides the pic's thats the only hint I'm throwing out.There are definitive characteristics in the pic's that make this tree "unmistakable":yes: The pic's are alittle dark,they are better than a flash for the crappy conditions I was in to shoot these.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

We have some monster sycamores here in town (that's it right ) The city is going to cut one down soon, a smaller one only about 36" diameter breast height. It is on the property line of a church and a poor mans house, they neither one want to pay, so the city is going to remove it. It has been standing dead for awhile. If it is any good still...at least the won't have far to haul it, it's only a block away :laughing: (I hopped in the truck in the middle of this response to snap the pictures.) Looks like it may be already spalted when it shows up :thumbsup:.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Marko, with the pixs [after you download them in a website or in your save as in computer] you can brighten the pixs up before posting them. really easy.


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Stu, I could.....but I won't. I don't make a habit of going out while it's lightning to photgraph tall trees:no: ,but since Daren did it,I had to keep up with the Jones's. I took the pic's just as a thunderstorm was coming in.I thought it would be a nice attribute,I didn't want too much color and I didn't want the flash to wash out the little color there was(it's an easy tree to guess with the shedding bark and camoflage color).Once I saw the pic's that was exactly how I wanted them shown.If I ever do it again,I'll PM you some brighter pic's:thumbsup: but these will just have to suffice for all intensive purposes.:laughing: Mark


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Daren,righto bud!:thumbsup: What gave it away? Plantanaceae _Plantanus occidentalis L._ and what an American Sycamore it is.......yours,looks like some heavy figure as well.Quartersaw that sucker and send me the stuff that looks like a collideascope of rays..:laughing:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

:yes: Now i understand.. btw you can also make them darker-:laughing:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

The only reason I would make them darker would be to make it harder for Daren:laughing: ......he's good at this game! I can always count on him.We are trying to get others involved but I know how it is when your right.When I'm "right" I want to post right away. I really have to go searching the database sometimes.Even when he posted the same species 2 weeks in a row:huh: ,I did not know it until I cross referenced some of the clearer characteristics.I have been learning the Latin names as well to kinda broaden my own personal appetite for it.Your always there too,Stu.Some guys dropped out early on .Something about "sucking" at this game.The more the merrier and the more input the more interesting things can get....just seems lately it's the 3 of us playing.....evarybody else is probably working too,so I should shut my mouth now.:laughing: Mark


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

but i bet there's a lot of other 'lurkers', such as me :thumbsup:


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

aclose said:


> but i bet there's a lot of other 'lurkers', such as me :thumbsup:


You might be right.:yes::yes::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

*Lurker 4*

Hey Marko,So sycamore has "shedding" bark and that camo. pattern under it?I thought that brown coloring in Darens pict might be the spalting.But it's not?That's just the way they look?Also how do you know that tree will produce a collideascope of rays.Does it have to do with the spiraling.By the way that spiraling looks cool.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I know you were not asking me, but. Mark was referring to 1/4 sawn sycamore lumber showing great ray fleck. I happened to have a scrap laying around (and it is not even a special piece, a bigger tree-sawn better would look cooler still).
The tree in my picture is dead and lost all its lower bark. Sycamores usually look like this and some have some chunky bark on them too like Marks picture, usually at the base. I am not sure what is going on with the one I posted a picture of from a block away ? It may be rotting ? (spalting)


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The tree I took a picture of could have been struck by lighting too ? I know there are 2 pecans (huge) that are across the street from the sycamore that get struck all the time. The lumber from the tree I hope to soon get, the one that is dead would be quite plain flat sawn...1/4 sawn sycamore is a wonderful thing .


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks,the pix make it clear NICE!!
That's some pretty good camo.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Jon Bell ,I'm not avoiding answering your question..I think Daren did.:thumbsup: If not post again,I've been busy in the yard today (first spring cut)came in to eat then back at it! The American Sycamore was a great tree for this thread.:thumbsup: It's just one of those tree's thats different in many ways(bark to grain pattern).Now we have more playa's.......now we need another Mystery tree.I think Daren has a backyard full of em(seems that way ):laughing: .I have to get up to my property on the Mountainside and see whats gettin removed this year ...take pic's,stay involved.I'm just afraid if I take the mill up there now,I won't bring it back til Oct. or worse:no: .I need a forestor to walk that land with me.Show me how to attract moreBig Turkey's and 'er grow better tree's rather!!!:laughing:


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

You wan't another tree?Ok.Found this photo and have been wondering what the  it is.Anyone?
I know the pict sucks but it's all I got.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You got me JON ? That could be a loofah sponge for all I know :laughing:. I am just in refilling my water jug and checking email. I will have pics. of the inside of one of the trees I already posted (burl redbud), not much to brag about :no: It was in worse shape than I though, hollow and I think I know where all the ants Mark scared out of his locust went :wallbash:, they came to Illinois and moved into this little tree.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I sawed the baby brother today of the bigger burl redbud with the curl. Not too impressive (compared to others I have milled) the center was rotted out, so I did not get much. Oh well, it is a few pieces and I have an hour in them and a few cents in gas. 
The picture of them standing up against the building where the better of the pieces. 
The picture of the piece by itself is just "scrap" that had some cool color I leaned up against the inside wall. I am a wood pack rat, I always think "Hey, I might find a use for that some day"
The last picture is the little ones big brother. I was setting in my skidsteer moving it to the mill when I took the shot. Wish me better luck on that dude.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I got thinking about my "scrap wall"..._that_ would make a game of this :blink:. This is just stuff that I leaned up against the wall instead throw out while milling, little odds and ends of different stuff. The stack has to be 6-8 boards deep (someday I will find a use for it :laughing:, least that is what I keep telling myself)


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

i see Blk.Walnut,Osage and Red Bud!! Oh,and a slice or two of Maple!:thumbsup: Now,gimme pictures of the other wall.
And Jon Bell,you got me buddy! Those "tit's" aughta be a clue though:yes: .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> Now,gimme pictures of the other wall.
> .


Oh, that is right, you have seen my "secret stash wall" (I only showed one of 4 walls in this post) You got some of them, there is probably 15 (?) species in the picture.


----------



## Mike (Apr 27, 2007)

You people make me sick





























That is green with envy


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

JON BELL said:


> You wan't another tree?Ok.Found this photo and have been wondering what the  it is.Anyone?
> I know the pict sucks but it's all I got.


Jon,tell us more about the tree..Your right the pic  sucks but with alittle more info......like flowers,size and shape of leaves? Whats the diameter of the tree at about 4' off the ground?I'm not kidding.I'm up to my ears in the pages right now trying to find something.:wallbash: It's a huge database though.clues will help:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> Jon,tell us more about the tree..


Where it grows would be a big help...I am guessing tropical or at least semi-tropical. I have seen a similar species, but it was not native to north America.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Daren,I was thinkin the same thing but he's located in Deetroit.Looks like something I'd see back in S.FLA.:yes:
EDIT/ He did say in his post it was a pic of the tree......disregard anything I said about him in Deetroit


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I cannot find any info on "prickly tree", but that is what I have heard the ones I saw called. The picture here is copy written, so I will just link it. http://deutsch.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/?id=1338280&refnum=564445


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

hey guys,

I got to tell you that the first pix[jon bell's] is not too common in Florida. That i know.

it might be more assoiciated with the Cypress National preserve[a.k.a. Alligator Ally]]


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Prickly Tree Fern _Cyathea leichardtiana L. _medium sized tree fern grows in higher elevation areas of the Austrailian rainforest.....would that thing even survive in detroit.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> Prickly Tree Fern _Cyathea leichardtiana L. _medium sized tree fern grows in higher elevation areas of the Austrailian rainforest.....would that thing even survive in detroit.


No it's not that fern, the ones I saw _pictures_ of are rather large woody trees (that is all I remember). But, yea you are right...the thread is "your garden variety". It is already 7 pages long of stuff we found in our "backyard" and milled. If we want to start a tree ID thread that is cool, it would be fun for me there are millions. Stuff we found pictures of (and I am assuming) never have touched is kinda off subject. Not that I am not the biggest derailer here (why am I proud of that :confused1: :laughing, but if we want to throw some out there I think it would be better in a tree ID thread. If it grows in your area, want to mill it/did mill it/wonder if it is worth milling...is what this one is about ?


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree about the tree ID thread.I would like that too..Who'da ever thought this thread would still be here.It died for about aweek and Geoguy brought it back to life with a truckload of WO.He played hard at first and said something about sucking at this game and never came back to play:laughing:.I say keep it going but redirect the tree pic's "what is this type of tree" and stuff thats not heading for the milldeck to a Tree ID thread....Cool! :thumbsup: that will allow me 'er us to concentrate harder on the game!!! Mark


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

That's it....... I'm gonna drive out and Raid Daren's stash sometime....... LOL


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Stuart,That looks like a tree that was growing sideways because the building that "used" to be behind it was blocking out the sun.The tree went sidways in search of rays.Well,some smart guy knocked the  building down and the tree started growing straight again...funny how that works,eh? Oh! If you wanna know what it is,my guess would be _Quercus virginiana L. _"Live Oak",South and Central Florida are riddled with em.Great street trees too that can grow to have massive crowns 150' +......thats my guess given the leaves that are in the pic on this side of the street....:thumbsup:


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry.That photo was from photobucket,not mine.I just never saw a tree like that and have been wanting to know what it was for a while.Thanks Marko,now I can get it out of my head.:wallbash: If that's not the right tree/fern,don't bother telling me.:no: Sorry I got you thinking it was in detroit:icon_smile: . I should have gotten the point of the thread better.I've done that before:yes: 
Stockphoto.Thanks Daren,I love pix.
Stuart,nice pic.:thumbsup: 
I gotta go before I use anymore icons:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

ok, i have one. this tree is in my neighbors backyard. i've been eyeing it for a while now, but it may be too ant infested. i guess i won't know until i ask if i can have it and get it milled. :smile:
i'm pretty sure i know what it is. do you?


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

two more:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like an apple tree to me.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes I know what it is!!!! _Antinfested rottentree L. :thumbsup: _


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cleaning out Barn's yesterday and found this.Should be easy for you guys.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

*To be Bookmatched or "not to be bookmatched" thats the question*

I thought I'd bring this "too old to die" thread back to life........I had to dig for it.:thumbsup: 
Here are some BookMatch'ed slabs that I found in a log that was thrown away last week.I'm in need of a WIDE planer that I have a feeling is not going to magically appear.
I thought about taking the one set(3rd pic) and carve it into a middle finger and stand it out on HWY 64 to announce my presence.......but this is the "bible belt" so I'll refrain.:no:  Mark


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Marko, I'm no woodsmith, but it looks similar to the maple I brought down a couple weeks back. Interesting markings.


----------

